

PulseAudio vs. AudioFlinger (Android) - pilif
http://arunraghavan.net/2012/01/pulseaudio-vs-audioflinger-fight/

======
pilif
I'm really surprised to see the designed-for-desktop PulseAudio beat the
designed-for-mobile AudioFlinger solution.

Of course, the article was just playing two sample files. We don't know yet
how well PulseAudio would do in a real-world situation when all system audio
is going through it.

